# goldfish



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

I have SOme fancy goldfish in my 29g and one of them seems to have a swim bladder problem and it floats all the way to the top of the tank whenever it isnt trying to force its way down.

Anyway i could treat this?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I think there may be some broad spectrum anitbiotics that work for this but I'm not sure (Maracyn?). Sending this to piranha health section so good luck dealing with the "feed it to your piranha" stupidity that may ensue. I think this is a curable problem....


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

thanks alot


----------

